# Old school greatness! Kef, Focal , JBL



## kwametx (Aug 1, 2011)

Selling some extra old school SQ greats:

Look at this on eBay

Kef Kar S-250 -$150

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323650730857
Look at this on eBay

FOCAL 6W4254. 6.5” Utopia W-Cone. Pair - $150

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323651271940
Look at this on eBay

Legendary JBL 500gti Woofers - $150

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323654055633


----------



## Pb82 Ronin (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh...those Focals are calling my name!!


----------



## kwametx (Aug 1, 2011)

They can be yours


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like the surround or spider has issues on the 6.5....


----------



## kwametx (Aug 1, 2011)

No problems that I am aware. They have been in storage for a while


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Those JBLs series are amazing I had the 4" That would soak up anything I could power them with


----------



## speedpunk (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey, are these FOCAL 6W4254 any good? I have two pairs I've found and never used them. I don't know much about them.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

some really nice stuff here...GLWS!


----------

